# My first post/rookie questions



## ras777 (May 1, 2016)

Hello everyone. Although I have been enjoying my HT for almost two years now it has not been to its fullest potential. I have used Audyssey but from what I understand it's useless for bass management. I just sold my two Aperion 10D subs and replaced them with one HSU VTF 15H MK2 with the intention to purchase another in six to nine months assuming it's worth the expense. In the mean 
-time I want to maximize my sub's integration with my system. Another consideration is my limited knowledge of the complexities of calibration. When looking at the REW software it was daunting to say the least. So here are my questions.

1. Should I purchase a Mini DSP and UMIK 1 mic with REW software?
2. Do I still need a SPL meter with the UMIK mic if so which one?
3. Does REW take the place of running Audyssey?
4. Do I still need to do the crawl method to place the sub?
5. How do I attach my equipment list that's on my profile to my posts?

Thank you for your advice.
Rick


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

ras777 said:


> 1. Should I purchase a Mini DSP and UMIK 1 mic with REW software?


You need a measurement mic to use with REW, and the UMIK is a good one to use. Naturally, you can’t EQ the subs without an equalizer and the miniDSP is a popular option.



> 2. Do I still need a SPL meter with the UMIK mic if so which one?


No meter needed. IIR a IMIK from Cross Spectrum Labs will include a mic sensitivity figure that can be entered that will make REW’s SPL meter accurate with no further calibration.



> 3. Does REW take the place of running Audyssey?


REW has nothing to do with Audyssey. REW is merely a platform for taking frequency response and acoustics-related measurements. 



> 4. Do I still need to do the crawl method to place the sub?


The sub crawl is a crude and vaguely-accurate 20th-century method for determining the best place to put a sub in a room. Need I say more? OK, I will: What use would anyone using REW have for it, when you can get an _accurate_ measurement for each potential location? 



> 5. How do I attach my equipment list that's on my profile to my posts?


User CP -> Edit Signature. If it doesn’t work then you probably need at least 5 posts to add one. You can use the post padding thread to rack up the ones you need.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

ras777 said:


> Hello everyone. Although I have been enjoying my HT for almost two years now it has not been to its fullest potential. I have used Audyssey but from what I understand it's useless for bass management. I just sold my two Aperion 10D subs and replaced them with one HSU VTF 15H MK2 with the intention to purchase another in six to nine months assuming it's worth the expense. In the mean
> -time I want to maximize my sub's integration with my system. Another consideration is my limited knowledge of the complexities of calibration. When looking at the REW software it was daunting to say the least. So here are my questions.
> 
> 1. Should I purchase a Mini DSP and UMIK 1 mic with REW software?
> ...


What version of Audyssey do you have and what happened when you tried using it? Are you familiar with best ways to setup with Audyssey? There's a great big Audyssey thread over on AVS and there's an FAQ at Audyssey, for example: https://audyssey.zendesk.com/entries/76175-Subwoofer-setup-and-MultEQ IIRC the 2EQ version didn't address subs; the MultEQ series does (particularly the avrs with SubEQ/XT32 with capacity of two different subs for level/delay, and more filters than MultEQ or MultEQ XT). 

I've used Audyssey XT and XT32 with several different sub setups and it can do a reasonably good job but REW and a measurement mic give you much more information to work with. I think it's not bad for an automated simple setup built into your avr. Some setup their subs as best as possible with REW then still run Audyssey. Whether Audyssey works well for you depends on a few things but sounds like you've not really looked into it much....

Welcome and good luck in achieving your audio nirvana!


----------



## ras777 (May 1, 2016)

Sorry for the confusion but what is Audyssey doing different then REW. I was Under the impression that both were taking room measurements for room correction. What am I missing here. 

Thanks
Rick


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Audyssey does the measuring and correction automatically. REW is simply a measurement tool. You measure with REW, but you also have to do the EQ yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

REW is a measurement tool but with the right match to eq (a miniDSP unit for example) you can implement particular custom curves based on those measurements. I'd start with Audyssey alone while you wait for a measurement mic and minidsp to arrive....or maybe even put off ordering for now while you experiment with Audyssey and your avr (not all settings are made by Audyssey alone, some are being suggested by the avr's manufacturer and you may need to change some manually after running the routine). I'd suggest you at least review the basics of Audyssey setup here http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/audio-processing/68407-audyssey-multeq-faq-setup-guide.html


----------



## ras777 (May 1, 2016)

I have read a great deal about Audyssey and I am comfortable using it correctly. My confusion is how the MiniDsp and REW are being utilized. Do you run Audyssey first then use the MiniDsp and REW to "fine tune" your system? Or do you let Audyssey just handle correction for the main speakers and let the MiniDsp and REW deal with the subs? I would like to order this equipment so I can start measuring my room but this process needs to have a relatively steep learning curve due to my limited knowledge in acoustics.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

REW is merely a measurement platform. If you take measurement before and after running Audyssey, it will show you what Audyssey is doing to the system.

If measurements with REW show that the subwoofer’s frequency response is not as good as it could be after running Ausyssey, you might want to then get a miniDSP to make further improvements manually.

Make sense?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## ras777 (May 1, 2016)

Yes, thank you, Wayne, I finally think I am getting the picture. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

